# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  100 Vjet Shtet Shqiptar

## Hyrjana

28 Nentor 1912 simbolizon diten e fillimit te krijimit te identitetit te shtetit tone shqiptar. Pikerisht ne kete dite Ismail Qemali , se bashku me nje grup atedhetaresh te mbledhur nha te gjitha trojet shqiptare, citoi fjaline me te bukur dhe me shpresedhenese:
"Shqiperia sot bahet me vehte e lire e e mosvarme "
Mjaftoi kjo fjali qe zemrat e shqipetareve te ndizeshin nga deshira per te qene te lire dhe per te krijuar nje shtet sovran. Por shume shpejt ky gezim u shua. Pas disa muajsh, ne Maj 1913, u mblodh Konferenca e Londres e cila ngushtoi  territoret e Shqiperise. Per shqiptaret kjo qe si nje thike e cila priste pjese prej trupit te tyre . Dhe vuajtjet e shqiptareve vazhdonin e vazhdonin derisa me   29 Nentor 1994 pushtuesi i fundit gjerman largohet nga Shqiperia. Kjo fitore shenoi hapjen e nje faqeje te re ne librin e jetes se Shqiperise dhe te shqiptareve. Me te vertete shqiptaret fituan lirine e tyre kombetare por fill pas kesaj fitoreje ata humben lirine njerezore. Situata e vendit tone ishte e pastabilizuar dhe e tensionuar. Ajo i kishte rrenjet ne luften vellavrasese qe shpertheu kudo. Ne zgjedhjet e 2 Dhjetorit 1945 Partia Komuniste Shqiptare vuri ne zbatim te gjitha levat e pushtetit qe zoteronte dhe arriti te vendoste diktaturen komuniste. Per 50 vite me rradhe Shqiperia u kthye ne nje burg me te tmerrshm se burgu i Alkatrazit. Shume njerz, te lodhur nga varferia dhe mjerimi filluan te organizoheshin kunder ketij regjimi barbar. Me 12 Dhjetor 1990 levizja studentore me e madhe studentore e te gjitha koherave i dha fund nje here e pergjithmon terrorit komunist. Tashme Shqiperia u clirua nga nje pushtues i cili mbillte mjerim dhe frike kudo.
Ne rrugetimin e saj permes dekadave Shqiperia ka kaluar neper shume stuhi e uragane, por ka arritur ti perballoje keto sfida duke u fuqizuar e duke deshmuar qe ky shtet nuk dorezohet. Tashme ne vitin 2012 ne festojme vitin e 100 te lindjes se shtetit tone Shqiptar.       


shresoj t'ju pelqeje

----------


## Hyrjana

shkruami mendimin tuaj per kete ese nese deshironi.
Faleminderit per mirekuptimin

----------


## roni_s

> shkruami mendimin tuaj per kete ese nese deshironi.
> Faleminderit per mirekuptimin


*

Hyrjana*, se pari te pergezoi per temen....gjithe shqiptareve ku do qe ndodhin ju uroj 100 vjetorin e shtetit shqiptar! 

Shqiperia deri me: 28.11.1912 Ka qene ne forme shteti si te them shtet i vetshpallure, ndoni krahine koloni apo...!? Ndoshta dikush do te qeshet me kte pytje timen, mirpo nje dite me disa miq bem nje debat ne lidhje me kte, sigurisht qe atu kishte mendime te ndryshme: duke filluar nga ajo se ka qene toke e pushtuar, skenderbue kishte ber nje lloj shteti etc. etc. Nese me pergjigjet dikush ne menyre me te detajuar sepse dua te jem me i pregaditure per seancen e radhes  :ngerdheshje:  (Ndoshta po te beje nje search ne google do te mesoi rrethe kesaje, por duke hase ne kte tem sigurisht qe me koencidoi qe te parashtroj kete pytje) Respekte Roni!

----------


## Hyrjana

> *
> 
> Hyrjana*, se pari te pergezoi per temen....gjithe shqiptareve ku do qe ndodhin ju uroj 100 vjetorin e shtetit shqiptar! 
> 
> Shqiperia deri me: 28.11.1912 Ka qene ne forme shteti si te them shtet i vetshpallure, ndoni krahine koloni apo...!? Ndoshta dikush do te qeshet me kte pytje timen, mirpo nje dite me disa miq bem nje debat ne lidhje me kte, sigurisht qe atu kishte mendime te ndryshme: duke filluar nga ajo se ka qene toke e pushtuar, skenderbue kishte ber nje lloj shteti etc. etc. Nese me pergjigjet dikush ne menyre me te detajuar sepse dua te jem me i pregaditure per seancen e radhes  (Ndoshta po te beje nje search ne google do te mesoi rrethe kesaje, por duke hase ne kte tem sigurisht qe me koencidoi qe te parashtroj kete pytje) Respekte Roni!




Nese do te ishit treguar pak me te vemendeshem gjate leximit une jam shprehur:
28 Nentor 1912 simbolizon diten e fillimit te krijimit te "IDENTITETIT"te shtetit tone shqiptar.
 E vleresoj shume mendimin tuaj per shkrimin tim 
Faleminderit qe gjetet kohen per ta lexuar

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Hyrjana pergezime per temen,shume bukur .
Si dhe mire se erdhe ne mesin ton.*

----------


## loneeagle

> 28 Nentor 1912 simbolizon diten e fillimit te krijimit te identitetit te shtetit tone shqiptar. Pikerisht ne kete dite Ismail Qemali , se bashku me nje grup atedhetaresh te mbledhur nha te gjitha trojet shqiptare, citoi fjaline me te bukur dhe me shpresedhenese:
> "Shqiperia sot bahet me vehte e lire e e mosvarme "
> Mjaftoi kjo fjali qe zemrat e shqipetareve te ndizeshin nga deshira per te qene te lire dhe per te krijuar nje shtet sovran. Por shume shpejt ky gezim u shua. Pas disa muajsh, ne Maj 1913, u mblodh Konferenca e Londres e cila ngushtoi  territoret e Shqiperise. Per shqiptaret kjo qe si nje thike e cila priste pjese prej trupit te tyre . Dhe vuajtjet e shqiptareve vazhdonin e vazhdonin derisa me   *29 Nentor 1994* pushtuesi i fundit gjerman largohet nga Shqiperia. Kjo fitore shenoi hapjen e nje faqeje te re ne librin e jetes se Shqiperise dhe te shqiptareve. Me te vertete shqiptaret fituan lirine e tyre kombetare por fill pas kesaj fitoreje ata humben lirine njerezore. Situata e vendit tone ishte e pastabilizuar dhe e tensionuar. Ajo i kishte rrenjet ne luften vellavrasese qe shpertheu kudo. Ne zgjedhjet e 2 Dhjetorit 1945 Partia Komuniste Shqiptare vuri ne zbatim te gjitha levat e pushtetit qe zoteronte dhe arriti te vendoste diktaturen komuniste. Per 50 vite me rradhe Shqiperia u kthye ne nje burg me te tmerrshm se burgu i Alkatrazit. Shume njerz, te lodhur nga varferia dhe mjerimi filluan te organizoheshin kunder ketij regjimi barbar. Me 12 Dhjetor 1990 levizja studentore me e madhe studentore e te gjitha koherave i dha fund nje here e pergjithmon terrorit komunist. Tashme Shqiperia u clirua nga nje pushtues i cili mbillte mjerim dhe frike kudo.
> Ne rrugetimin e saj permes dekadave Shqiperia ka kaluar neper shume stuhi e uragane, por ka arritur ti perballoje keto sfida duke u fuqizuar e duke deshmuar qe ky shtet nuk dorezohet. Tashme ne vitin 2012 ne festojme vitin e 100 te lindjes se shtetit tone Shqiptar.       
> 
> 
> shresoj t'ju pelqeje


Teme e lezetshme,  bej ndryshim vitin qe kam bere bold me siper.

----------


## Hyrjana

> *Hyrjana pergezime per temen,shume bukur .
> Si dhe mire se erdhe ne mesin ton.*


shume faleminderit

----------


## Hyrjana

> Teme e lezetshme,  bej ndryshim vitin qe kam bere bold me siper.


ups................... faleminderit per korrigjimin

----------

